
Happening Platform: develop group apps for instant use on Android, iOS and the web - sssparkkk
https://dev.happening.im/?hn
======
sssparkkk
Happening is a group messenger that allows third-parties to create plugins
using CoffeeScript and HTML5. These plugins vary from useful tools to fun
addictive games. As our platform does most of the work (accounts, groups, data
sync, notifications, distribution, etc), plugins can be created very rapidly
and deployed to iOS, Android and the web instantly.

We're inviting you to have a look - and are really interested in your
feedback. Thanks!

~~~
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
joepjp
Looks like a complex proposition, but it surely looks interesting.

------
weejewel
Awesome! Seems easy enough :)

------
kornep
nice

